# Good news, everyone!



## thebhef (Jun 10, 2009)

It's official: 'Futurama' is reborn!

One of my favorite shows, and one of only three tv shows I've actually bought.
I was a little disappointed with the movies. They were good, but I just don't think Futurama fits the format as well as it does with the mostly-unserialized weekly sitcom.


----------



## MTech (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## damigu (Jun 10, 2009)

i hope they can make it as good as the original series. i *STILL* watch every rerun on comedy central (and on adult swim back when they still had it, too).

but the movies have me worried.
"aqua teen hunger force" made a movie and the series has been pointless shock-value stoner nonsense ever since--they lost so much of the zing they had in the first few seasons.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG it's been ages since ive seen that show. Great show.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 10, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## arktan (Jun 10, 2009)

Hell. Fucking. Yeah.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 10, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
       

I appologize for the massive letters and the overabundance of O's but I'm seriously fucking pumped, FUTURAMA PWNS MASSIVELY!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

hell yeah!

Futurama > The Simpsons.

WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB *crabwalk*


----------



## arktan (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Gob, why didn't you post this?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2009)

but it tastes so good!


I dunno why but I always remember that


----------



## thebhef (Jun 10, 2009)

arktan said:


> Hey Gob, why didn't you post this?



I'm not sure. Excited, I suppose. 

I'm so embarassed, I wish everyone else was dead.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Futurama > The Simpsons.


I can't agree with that, but it's pretty fucking good.

One of the things I love most about both shows is how well they write SECONDARY characters.


----------



## crayzee (Jun 10, 2009)

YES! I've got all four seasons on DVD and started watching the movies (which couldn't hold up to the series, at least not the first one), so let's hope for the best!


----------



## bloodline (Jun 10, 2009)

MTech said:


>


----------



## Decipher (Jun 11, 2009)

Very stoked!!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 11, 2009)

If ANYONE can keep this show interesting, it's Matt Groening. He's managed to keep Simpsons great for 20 years AND make a great movie with it. And while I agree that, for the most part, the movie format didn't fit for Futurama, we're back to the goodness of episodic format.

I, for one, cannot wait.


----------



## Origins (Jun 15, 2009)

Futurama is like The Simpsons, South Park, Family Guy or American Dad..
It gets worse and worse til the point you start to hate yourself for keep watching..


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2009)

Origins said:


> Futurama is like The Simpsons, South Park, Family Guy or American Dad..
> It gets worse and worse til the point you start to hate yourself for keep watching..



I can understand saying that about Family Guy and American Dad, but not Simpsons and South Park. Simpsons has stayed pretty consistent (with some bumps, to be sure), and new South Park owns the face off old South Park, it's WAAAY better than it used to be.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Origins said:


> Futurama is like The Simpsons, South Park, Family Guy or American Dad..
> It gets worse and worse til the point you start to hate yourself for keep watching..



I've loved all 4 at some point in time.

I definitely got sick of The Simpsons and Family Guy though. so many repeats 

Futurama, South Park and American Dad FTW!


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 17, 2009)

Good news everyone!





I've invented a machine that makes you read this in your head in _my voice_.

This is fairly awesome. The world needs more Dr. Zoidberg, and a few more series of Futurama should provide plenty of him. "Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"!"


----------



## loktide (Jun 17, 2009)

finally!


----------

